

Ask HN: Any Canadians landed non-technical US visas? - coryl

I recently interviewed with a company in SF that likes me and wants to hire me for a marketing position.<p>After some research into visas though, it looks a bit pessimistic for people who aren't developers. I think my options are the H1B (which fills out fast) and the TN visa (for which I'm not sure I have a role that fits the approved list).<p>Any Canadians or otherwise have any experience with this?
======
jackwagon
For TN you could possibly do management consultant. These have been
notoriously tricky and lots of horror stories. There isn't anything strictly
marketing related.

H1B is possible. It's so far shaping up to be like last year where the cap
isn't met until January next year. So plenty of time to score an H1B. 21600
out of 65000 have been approved as of 07/22/2011.

An excellent resource is <http://www.canuckabroad.com> take a look at the
forums there.

